# Chanterelle Hunting Locations around Oscoda and Lansing



## osbornm1

This weekend, I am trapped at the cottage with my boyfriend's parents. Despite the beautiful lake front view, his parents are pure misery. So, I want to hunt for chanterelles around the Oscoda area instead. Not only do I love a good mushroom hunt, it's better than listening to someone throw a fit over whether the coffee pot had been set up the night before. 

Since I'm not from around Oscoda/Au Sable Twp, can you tell me if there's a good spot on the state land around there to hunt? Where should I even begin?

Also, since I'm from East Lansing, is there a good spot to start looking in the Lansing area? I've found morels near my house this year, but I have never hunted for chanterelles. 

If I'm successful, I could stop the incessant complaining by stuffing their face with delicious mushrooms. And, if they are fake chanterelles, maybe some gastrointestinal discomfort might shut them up. Win-win!


----------



## celticcurl

LMAO

I do the same thing when visiting family. HIT THE WOODS ASAP. Mosquitoes are better company than some people especially when they are drinking!

I have not found a lot of chants in the Lansing area but they grow here and there. I was hoping to get some rain out of that cold front but didn't get a drop. Maybe we will get some rain this weekend which will help the chants to pop up.


----------



## osbornm1

I was surprised we didn't get rain, too! I have my fingers crossed that I can find a way in to the state land across the street from the cottage. Since I have yet to hunt chanterelles, I'm just not sure where to start looking.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I won't tell you exactly where to go, but this is within 8 miles of Lewiston, in Oscoda county. Look for a mixture of Beech, Maple and Oak woods, and grassy areas within the woods. Chanterelles are starting to wind down now, but there's still plenty to go around. Check out the type of terrain in this video.


----------



## osbornm1

Shoot! No hunt and tell!?!? LOL! I can't believe they're winding down already. If I would have known, I would have started looking a few weeks ago. Sorry, I'm new :/


----------



## osbornm1

Mushroom Jack, your videos are beautiful!!! I have to say, some of the mushrooms I don't recognize. I have a lot to learn about edibles.


----------



## Brian S

Mushroom Jack said:


> Chanterelles are starting to wind down now, but there's still plenty to go around.


Are Chanterelles like Morels where they come up one time and thats it for the year? I was under the impression that they popped up all summer long.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Chanterelles have a fruiting season as all mushrooms do. However, they will sporadically fruit into the fall, just not like their main season.&#127812;


----------



## Brian S

Thanks. I have to pick my son up from Boy Scout camp Sat morning. Thought I may go up this evening and pick some chants and huckleberries for an hour or two and then spend the night at the cabin in Gladwin. Now I'm thinking of taking a half day off and leaving at noon.

Oh heck with it. Gonna finish this cup of coffee and then find the boss. Time to go!


----------



## celticcurl

Brian S said:


> Thanks. I have to pick my son up from Boy Scout camp Sat morning. Thought I may go up this evening and pick some chants and huckleberries for an hour or two and then spend the night at the cabin in Gladwin. Now I'm thinking of taking a half day off and leaving at noon.
> 
> Oh heck with it. Gonna finish this cup of coffee and then find the boss. Time to go!


I'm so envious. Pick a few huckleberries for me. Eat them right off the bush!

What boyscout camp? My middle child and his best friend are counseling at Cole Canoe base all season.

To the OP: As far as chants being over...they never really got started here in southern Ingham CO. 

I won't be able to look again till Sunday but I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Don't misunderstand, they are just starting to slow down, they're not done. I got all these in an hour and a half this morning.


----------



## osbornm1

Wow! Those are some gorgeous mushrooms! I'll definitely be out tomorrow looking for them. Thanks to Pinterest, I've found some amazing looking recipes.


----------



## Brian S

celticcurl said:


> I'm so envious. Pick a few huckleberries for me. Eat them right off the bush!
> 
> What boyscout camp? My middle child and his best friend are counseling at Cole Canoe base all season
> 
> To the OP: As far as chants being over...they never really got started here in southern Ingham CO.
> 
> I won't be able to look again till Sunday but I will keep you posted.


He is at Cole. His last camp. Not doing well on the chants. Got 2 and a handful of what look like cinabars. But the hucks are thick. One more hour of looking for chants and then I'm switching to huckelberries
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## osbornm1

Four hours out in the woods, and no luck :/ There's a lot of pine forest up here around Oscoda. I did find a ton of wild blueberries, though! Another question, what type of tree are chants most commonly found around?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

I'm finding them in a mixed woods Ash, Maple and lots of Beech I find them mostly around the Beech.




Some friends of mine found these White Chanterelles in the same kind of woods near Petoskey. They are not supposed to be in Michigan, they are a western species. Pretty cool !


----------



## Brian S

I ended up with about 1.5 lbs. Found them in mature oaks, among popals along the side of the road and along the edges of the pull-off areas off 2-tracks and dirt roads. 

The common trait of the locations was grass and moss. 

Thanks again for the help Mushroom Jack! Your videos helped me narrow my search to the more productive ares. Left several chants in the woods because they were a little old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## osbornm1

I was in a pine (various species), oak, maple forest. Actually, the Huron National Forest (cross country ski/hike paths). I did check out some areas that were privately owned and an area near the Au Sable River and didn't have luck.


----------



## osbornm1

Also, tons of moss. Just not the right mix of woods maybe


----------



## osbornm1

I was in the Huron National Forest for a bit, and on some private property. No luck.  a lot of pine instead of hardwoods.


----------



## Brian S

osbornm1 said:


> I was in the Huron National Forest for a bit, and on some private property. No luck.  a lot of pine instead of hardwoods.


Were you seeing any kind of mushrooms? I was finding seversl different types of mushrooms where the chants were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radar420

Mushroom Jack said:


> I'm finding them in a mixed woods Ash, Maple and lots of Beech I find them mostly around the Beech.


I find them by the sackful in the same type of area - haven't noticed them around the Beech trees though so I'll have to investigate that more thoroughly.

The areas I find them are typically more mature forests and growing on hillsides in the leaf litter.


----------



## osbornm1

I found TONS of other mushrooms. I have some pics I can post once I'm back home.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Found some Gyroporus cyanescens, ( the blue changing one ) some Laccinum insigne group and some Lobsters. And still a bunch of Chanterelles.


----------



## celticcurl

I searched a plot of woods yesterday that is traditionally the most prolific I've ever seen in this part of the state. I found almost NOTHING. Everything was so dry. A few nice boletes and green russulas and some small chickens that felt a bit like wood when I tried to eat them for breakfast.

I'm leaving for the Piedmonts of NC in 2 weeks. I'm hoping the chants will be there like they were 2 years ago. I only have one picture from that glorious time and it's on my husband's phone. The chants don't look like the ones posted on this forum. They are more orange and frillier. 

I'm so grateful for the rain we had yesterday.


----------



## osbornm1

I've been trying to upload the rest of my mushroom pictures into an album on my profile, but for some reason I'm getting an error message about having a security token missing  Any one else run into that problem?


----------



## osbornm1

And if you are ever willing to let a rookie tag along with you, Mushroom Jack, I would be the first to sign up! If anything, I'm really grateful for your videos. They are wonderful!


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Thank you very much osbornm1 I've had so much stuff going on this season I'm barely getting out myself, so I real can't make any commitments. But maybe some day if you're up here and the picking is good.


----------



## osbornm1

I was able to get the rest of my mushroom pictures up in an album! I saw a lot of mushrooms out there, just not what I was looking for.


----------



## celticcurl

Osborn, get out there and look asap. I found a few dozen before the skies opened up. It was raining so hard I could barely see the entire 1 mile walk to the car.

Sad thing is, the county or DNR had just improved the trail. They fixed all the ruts and removed all the fallen trees. It was beautiful. The water carved new miniature canyons but no trees fell.

Some of the chants were old but there are lots of babies.

Good luck!


----------



## osbornm1

I was out in the woods on Sunday where I found morels and found no chants  I saw some really beautiful mushrooms out there, though. I'll get more pics up on my Other Mushrooms album. Where around Ingham County were you?


----------



## celticcurl

osbornm1 said:


> I was out in the woods on Sunday where I found morels and found no chants  I saw some really beautiful mushrooms out there, though. I'll get more pics up on my Other Mushrooms album. Where around Ingham County were you?


Southern Ingham

No morels are found where I hit the jackpot (by Ingham CO standards) yesterday. I have found a few in black morel habitat.

I'm going out in a few minutes if you want to tag along.


----------



## osbornm1

I'm at work right now, but I would LOVE to tag along. I may leave a little early today, but if I don't, would you be around this evening?


----------



## celticcurl

Check your private messages


----------



## osbornm1

Last time I was out, I found more very beautiful mushrooms/fungusy things. No chants. I found jackolaterns though!


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Do you know what you have there ???


----------



## osbornm1

Well, no, not really! LOL! Also, I have a ton more mushroom photos in my Other Mushrooms album over on my profile. I have no idea what most of them are.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Clavicorona pyxidata, Omphalotus illudens and Coprinopsis variegata. Crown coral, Jack-o-lantern and a type of Shaggy mane. If the jack is totally mature the gills will glow an eerie green in total darkness.


----------



## osbornm1

Guess what celticcurl help me find?!?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Are those green ones supposed to be that green and are they gilled or pored. They look similar to Tricholoma flavovirens, but can't really tell.????


----------



## osbornm1

They're actually yellow, but the florescent light above did it no favors when I took the picture :/


----------



## sermak

Did that hen come from this area? I looked in a bunch of my spots here but nothing yet.


----------



## osbornm1

I found the hen south of Lansing! It was a little early for around here.


----------



## sermak

Just wondering if any of you have found a hen yet in alcona /iosco counties? I've looked a lot but nothing yet.


----------

